# Nitnem, Meditation,Simran



## Sikh80 (Jan 27, 2008)

http://www.sikhnet.com/sikhnet/discussion.nsf/SearchView/9E167CCE2A8EC59C87257033005A80E5!OpenDocument

Sant Attar Singh Ji Maharaj

*1. Nitnem (Daily religious observance)
*
One should always do 'Nitnem'. It is the treasure, asset, wealth and property of a sikh.

"Amrit Vailey Uth Kae jaae Ander Dariaao Nahuande

Sahaj Samadh Agaadh Vich Ek Mun Hoae Gur Jap Japande,

Mathe Tikke Lal Lae Sadh Sangat Chal Jaae Behande,

Sabad Surat Liv Leen Hoae Satgur Bani Gaae Sunande,

Bhaae Bhagat Bhai Varetmaan Gur Sewa Gurpurb Karande

Sanjhe Sodar Gavana Mun Male Milande

Raat Kirat Sohila Kar Aarti Parshad Vandande

Gurmukh Sukh Fal Piram Chakhande." (Bhai Gurdas Ji)

It is the sacred obligation of every baptised Sikh to daily recite at least the following five banies (Holy Hymns) of Nitnem :

Early Morning : Japji Sahib, Jaap Sahib, Sudha Swaiyae, Chaupei, Anand Sahib followed by Ardas (offering prayer)

Evening : Rehraas Sahib

Night : Kirtan Sohila

"Gursikh Rahat Sunho Hae Meet Parbhate Uth Kar Hit Cheet

Waheguru Gurmantra Su Jaap Kar Ishnan Parae Jap Jaap

Sandhiya Samae Sunae Rehraas Kirtan Katha Sunnae Har Yaas

In Meh Nem Ju ek Karaae So Sikh Amarpuri Meh Jaae" (Bhai Nandlal Ji)

Sant Ji Maharaj Also preached that one should recite Nitnem before coming to the morning Dewan (holy congregation) otherwise he fails to do it afterwards.

*2. Meditation on the Divine Name is the Prime righteousness of all human beings.
*
"Jinee Aaesa Har Naam Na Cheteo Se Kahe Jag Aayae Ram Raje" (450)

"Sodhat Sodhat Sodh Beechara Bin Har Bhajan Nahi Chhutkara" (260)

3. Wondrous power of meditation

All the time continuous meditation on the Divine Name with full devotion and concentration, creates a wondrous power that is keeping billions of Suns, Moons, spheres and the entire creations of the Universe moving.

"Naam Japat Kot Soor Ujjaraa Binsae Bhram Andheraa" (700)

Sant Ji Maharaj uttered these words when an engineer was showing him a power plant where electricity was being generated by fast rotation of the dynemo.

*4. Method of Nam - Simran (Meditation) -*

Feel the presence of the Almighty within, with full faith and devotion, recite the Divine Name with the tongue in the beginning - the lips and the tongue continue gently moving up and down and slowly go on uttering 'Waheguru', 'Waheguru' at a stretch with love and attention; then by and by continue uttering 'Waheguru', 'Waheguru', gently with the tip of the tongue touching the palate and the lips remaining almost still; in the third stage with breathing - 'Wahe' should go along with the breath while inhaling and 'Guru' should emerge alongwith the breath while exhaling.

"Bahar Bhitter Eko Janaho Eh Gur giam Batai" (684)



By reciting the Divine Name in this way and after continuous intense meditation, the fourth stage is bestowed upon the searcher in which the Divine word and the devoted mind become one and merge.

"Kabir Too Too Karta To Hoohaa Mujh Meh Raha Na Hoohn.

Jab Aappa Par Ka Mit Gayaa Jat Dekhau tat Too" (1375)

But the essential requirement of all these steps of Nam-Simran is that one should do it realizing the presence of Akal Purakh within and every where.

"Gur Kee Murat Mun Meh Dhiaan.

Gur Kae Shabad Mantar Mun Maan.

Gur Kae Charan Ridae Lae Dharon.

Gur Parbrehm Sada Namaskaro" (864)

*5. The occult powers (ridh-sidh) are of no avail. The realization of God consciousness, 'Atam-Pad' is a far higher stage.
*
"Ridh sidh Sabh Moh hae Naam Naa Vasse Mun Aayee" (593)

"Achar Chare Tan Sidh Hoi Sidhi Te Budh Paee.

Prem Ke Ser Laage Tan Bhiter Taan Bhrum Kateyaa Jaayee" (607)

*6. Spiritual Humility is not possible without selfless service.*

"Sewa Karat Hoi Nihkami Tis Ko Hot Prapat Swami" (286)

"Kar Kirpa Jiskae Hirdae Gareebe Bassave.

Nanak Eehaan Mukat Aagae Sukh Paave" (278)

"Gur Sewa Te Sukh Oopjae Phir Dukh Na Lage Aaaye.

Jaman Marna Mit Gayaa Kaale Ka Kichh Naa Basai" (651)

*7. Rising above the trinity of Tamo, Rajo and Sato is considered as achieving the stage of God consciousness or opening of Trikuti. Realizing the God within is the opening of Dasam Dwaar.*

"Trikuti Chhutae Daswa Dar Khule Tan Mun Khiwaa Bhai" (1123)

"The Chand Na Suraj Pawan Na Pani. Sakhi Jaagi Gurmukh Jaani." (974)

"Dinas Na Raen Baed Nahi Shastra Tahaa Basse Nirankara" (484)

"Begampur Saher Ko Naun. Dookh Andoh Nahin The Thau" (345)

"Gurmukh Anter Sehaj Hai Mun Charyaa Daswai Akaas

Tithai Oongh Na Bhuk Hai Har Amrit Naam Sukh Vaas

Nanak Dukh Sukh Viaapat Nahi Jithe Atam Ram Pargaas" (1414)

*8. Sabad Guru Surat Dhun Chela (943). Sant Ji Maharaj clarified that our guru is 'Shabad' only. Never was body guru nor it will be in future. It is not appropriate to worship 'body'.
*
"Bani Guru Guru Hai Bani Vich Bani Amrit Saare' (982)

"Wah Wah Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jewad Avar Na Koi.

Wah Wah Agam Athah Hai Wah Wah Sacha Soi" (515)

9. All Jantras, Mantras and Tantras fade away with the supremacy of Gurbani (The Divine Hymns).

"Dhur Kee Bani Aayee. Tin Sagli Chint Mittai" (628)

"Sunat Japat Har Naam Jass Tan Kee Door Ballai.

Mahan Mantra Nanak Kathe Har Ke Gun Gaaee" (814)

"Kajar Koth Meh Bhaee Na Kaaree Nirmal Baran Banio Ree.

Maha Mantra Gur Hirdai Basio Acharaj Naam Sunio Ree" (384)

"Ram Nam Jo Jan Japae Andin Sad Jaagai.

Tant Mant Nah Johee {censored} Chhakh Na Lagai" (817)

*10. 'Panth' means Gurmat Way of Life. Masses does not mean Panth. Those who follow the messages of Dashmesh Pita are Panth.
*
"Charan Chalo Marg Gobind.

Mittae Paap Japiai Har Bind" (281)



"Poora Satguru Janiai Poore Poora That Banaya.

Poore Poora Sadhsang Poore Poora Mantra Dhrirayaa.

Poore Poora Param Ras Poora Gurmukh Panth Challayaa.

Gurmukh Panth Suhelraa Manmukh Bareh Vaat Phirande.

Gurmukh Paar Langhidaa Manmukh Bhawjal Vich Doobande." ( Bhai gurdas ji )



"Santa Sangat Paayeea Jit Jamke Panth Na Jaeeyai" (132)

"Gur Satgur Daatte Panth Battaiya Har Milyaa Aaye Prabh Meri.

Andin Anand Bhaiya Vadbhagi Sabh Aas Puji Jan Keri" (170)

"Mere Heeare Preet Ramrai Ki Gur Marag Panth Bataiya" (172)

11. One should not make an appeal for money is Sangat in the holy presence of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. If everybody contributes his 'Daswandh' (One tenth of one's income) there will be no shortage of funds and all the programmes will run smoothy.

"Ghal Khai Kich Hathon Deh Nanak Rah Pacchane Sayee" (1245)

12. In holy congregation, Ardas (prayer) need to be performed briefly and the requests too be short.

"Vin Boliaa Sabh Kich Janda Kis Aagee Keechai Ardas Nanak

Ghat Ghat Eko Vartada Sabad Kare Pargaas" (1420)

Sant Ji Maharaj also used to advise that it is not appropriate to stand with a naked sword in hands before Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji while offering prayer (Ardas). It is befitting to make a request with folded hands before the Master.

13. One should always use one's tongue for meditation and praising the bounties of the Almighty. It should not be used for evil speaking, back-biting, uttering hateful words, or bestowing good fortunes and curses.

"Rasna Japti Toohee Toohee" (1215)

"Rasna Japae Na Nam Til Til Kar Katiai" (1363)

"Rasna Gun Gopal Nidh Gayan.

Shant Sehaj Rehus Mun Upjio Saglae Dookh Palayan" (174)

14. The highest degree of meditation is to bear adusive, harsh or rough language of any one without any reaction.

"Ustat Ninda Dou Tiagae. Khojae Pad Nirbana" (219)

"Nindo Nindo Moko Log Nindo. Ninda Jan Ko Khari Piyari" (339)

"Ridae Sudh Jao Ninda Hoe. Hamre Kaprae Nindak Doe" (339)

"Ninda Kare so Humra Meet. Nindak Mahe Hamara Cheet" (339)

"Loken Kee Chaturae Upmaa Te Baesantar Jaar.

Koee Bhala Kahao Bhavae Boora Kahao Hum Tan Deeo Hai Daar." (528)

15. Those are the religious deeds which lead to the achievement of the God consciousness (Atam Pad).

"Sarab Dharam Meh Shresht Dharam.

Har Ko Naam Jap Nirmal Karam" (266)

16. Feelings of brotherhood and fraternity are achieved only by listening to the holy hymns in congregation (Sangat).

"Beesar Gai Sabh Taat Parai Jab Te Sadh Sangat Mohe Paayee.

(Pause) Na Ko Bairee Nahe Bigaana Sagal Sang Hum Ko Ban Aaee.

Jo Prabh Keeno So Bhal Manieo Eh Sumat Sadhu Te Paaee.

Sab Meh Rav Rehaa Prabh Ekae Pekh Pekh Nanak Bigsaaee" (1299)

"Sabh Ko Aaesae Teree Bettha Ghat Ghat Anter Too Hai Vootha.

Sebhe Sanjhiwal Sadain Too Keesae Na Dishe Bahara Jio." (97)

"Gursikha Eko Piar Gur Mitaa Pootan Bhaieean Gur Satguru Bolho Sabh Gur Aakh Guru Jeevaeea" (648)

17. One who craves to make a speech, should not and one who does not like, should deliver a speech; when requested.

"Aaver Updesai Aap Na Karae Aavat Javat Janmae Mare" (269)

"Pareea Jeti Aarjaa Pareh Jete Sas Nanak Lakhae Ek Gal Hor Haumai Zakhna Zakh" (467)

"Kaetae Kaheh Vakan Keh Keh Jawna Ved Kaheh Vakhiaan Ant Na Pawna Pareea Nahi Bhed Bujhia Pawna" (148)

One who want to make a speech, his lecture would be based on his egoism or cleverness but one who does not have such a craving, he would be guided in his lecture by the Almighty and words uttered by him would flow smoothly from his inner soul.

"Re Jan Mun Madho Sio Laeeya Chaturae Na Chaturbhuj Paieya" (324)

"Keh Kabir Bhagat Kar Paiya Bholae Bhai Milae Raghraiya" (324)

18. Peace will prevail in this universe when all the human beings will get up early in the morning, take bath, medidate on The Divine Name recite holy hymns, and sing praises.

"Gur Satgur Ka Jo Sikh Akhae Su Bhaalke Uth Har Naam Dhiawae.

Udam Kare Bhalke Parbhati Ishnaan Kare Amrit Sar Nahvae.

Updes Guru Har Har Jap Jape Sabh Kilbikh Paap Dokh Leh Javae.

Phir Cherae Diwas Gurbani Gavae Behndia Uthdia Har Naam Dhiavae.

Jo Sas Giraas Dhiae Mera Har Har So Gursikh guru Mun Bhaivae.

Jisno Dyal Hovae Mera Swami Tis Gursikh Guru Updes Sunnave.

Jan Nanak Dhoor Mangae Tis Gursikh Kee Jo Aaap Jape Aurah Naam Japavae" (305)

19. Unless one gets away with the attachment of body and ego, the veil of ignorance is not dispelled and he would not be able to achieve the sphere of God consciousness.

"Sadho Eh Tan Mithia Jano.

Ya Bhitar Jo Ram Basat Hai Sacho Tahe Pachano" (1186)

20. Concentration on Akal Purakh and a stage of oneness with Him cannot be achieved unless one shuns attachment with the worldy materialistic things.

"Drisatmaan Hai Sagal Mithena. Ek Mangao Daan Gobind Sant Rena" (1083)

"Jo Deesai So Sagal Binasae Jio Badar Kee Chaaee.

Jan Nanak Jag Janeo Mithia Rehio Ram Sarnaee" (1204)

"Eh Jag Dhoae Ka Pahar Tai Sacha Maniea Kih Beechaar" (1187)

"Re Nar Eh Sachi Jie Dhaar Sagal Japat Hai Jaisae Supna Binsat Lagat Na Bar" (633)

21. Living to the Will of the God and obeying His command is real Gursikhi. Whatever He does is right. There is peace in His Will.

"So Sikh Sakha Bandhap Hai Bhaee Je Gur Ke Bhanee Vich Aavae" (601)

"Hukam Maneia Hovae Parwan Tan Khasmae Ka Mehal Piaesee" (471)

"Hukam Razaee Chalna Nanak Likhia Naal" (1)

"Jo Hoaa Hovat So Jaanae. Prabh Apne Ka Hukam Pachaanae" (286)

"Mane Satgur Hukam Hukam Manaiya Bhana Manae Hukam Gur Phurmaya" (Bhai Gurdas Ji)



"Ek Mun Ek Aradhna Baber Jande Varaj Rahaave.

Hukmee Banda Hoi Kai Khasmae Da Bhana Tis Bhowae." (Bhai Gurdas Ji)

22. One should never indulge in rough or harsh talk while sitting in Sangat in the holy presence of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

"Gaafal Gian Vihoonia Gur Bin gian Na Bhal Jio.

Khichotaan Veegochiae Bure Bhala Duae Naal Jio.

Bin Shabdae Bhae Ratia Sabh Johi Jamkaal Jio" (751)

"Bahoota Bolan Zakhan Hoi. Vin Bole Jainae Sabh Soe" (661)

23. One should come in time to attend the holy congregation. Sant Ji Maharaj always emphasized on this and advised, "Late comers hurt the feelings of those who sit attuned with Him. Let it be raining torrentially or there is a storm, one must be punctual and stick to the given timings."

"Zakhar Zhangi Meeh Varsae Bhee Gur Dekhan Jaee Samund Sagar

Hovae Bhoo Khara Gursikh Langh Gur 8 Peh Jaee." (757)

24. Peace will prevail and the country will have no problems when you will have a common kitchen.

"Sabhee Sanjhiwaal Sadain Too Keesae N Dishae Bahra Jio" (97)
http://www.sikhnet.com/sikhnet/discussion.nsf/SearchView/9E167CCE2A8EC59C87257033005A80E5!OpenDocument


----------

